# CHICANO STYLE - BIKE SHOW



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW

TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063 

MARCH 13, 2011

ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm 

REGISTRATION:
A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE 
CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
BEST 2-WHEELER
BEST TRIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
LONGEST DISTANCE

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
JOHNNY:323-921-7470 </span>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 4 2011, 01:06 AM~19784809
> *CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW
> 
> TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
> ...


ttt goodtimes will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

KEEP IT MOVING... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19838412
> *KEEP IT MOVING... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep moving forward...CHICANO STYLE E.L.A. Bike Show. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*ROLL CALL *

1.GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I might roll out with my son & his bike Baby Step's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907157
> *I might roll out with my son & his bike Baby Step's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 03:34 PM~19910931
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  what's up bro?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 19 2011, 08:57 PM~19912952
> * what's up bro?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST GETTIN READY FOR THE SHOW SEASON N U???....WE GOT A LOT OF GOOD SHOWS COMIN THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 09:01 PM~19912967
> *NOT MUCH JUST GETTIN READY FOR THE SHOW SEASON N U???....WE GOT A LOT OF GOOD SHOWS COMIN THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm working on my car right now. A little things here & there on my son's bike..I think everyone will like the add on's... I'm going to see if I can finish my car for super show??? I want to park my son's bike next to my car.. Father 'n' Son team.. Yeah a lot of good shows coming this show.. But I think I'm going to miss a lot of there? If I want to finish my car... I was also thinking of bring out my bike. I haven't showed since '98. But I need to do my gold plating over. New tubes. Maybe tires? I don't have my display anything & I'm sorry my seat.. IDK? We'll see.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 20 2011, 07:41 AM~19914942
> *I'm working on my car right now. A little things here &  there on my son's bike..I think everyone will like the add on's... I'm going to see if I can finish my car for super show??? I want to park my son's bike next to my car.. Father 'n' Son team.. Yeah a lot of good shows coming this show.. But I think I'm going to miss a lot of there? If I want to finish my car... I was also thinking of  bring out my bike. I haven't showed since '98. But I need to do my gold plating over. New tubes. Maybe tires? I don't have my display anything & I'm sorry my seat.. IDK? We'll see.
> *


HEY I GOT A HOMIE WHO CAN DO GOLD PLATIN!....IMA GET SOME STUFF DONE BY HIM N THEN ILL SHOW U THE RESULTS TO SEE IF U WOULD LIKE TO GET UR RE PLATED....IT WOULD B COOL TO BRING IT OUT......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 4 2011, 01:06 AM~19784809
> *CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW
> 
> TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
> ...


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2011, 11:01 AM~19916190
> *GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 20 2011, 11:21 AM~19915869
> *HEY I GOT A HOMIE WHO CAN DO GOLD PLATIN!....IMA GET SOME STUFF DONE BY HIM N THEN ILL SHOW U THE RESULTS TO SEE IF U WOULD LIKE TO GET UR RE PLATED....IT WOULD B COOL TO BRING IT OUT......
> *


Yeah I'll check it out when I see you... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19902474
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

any pedal car categories?


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907157
> *I might roll out with my son & his bike Baby Step's
> *


what up mike ill be there.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Feb 23 2011, 09:41 AM~19940444
> *what up mike ill be there.
> *


  I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF I'LL GOING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

showtime b.c maybe will be going out there to support


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tmft


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of Friends Bike Club would be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for their support... hope to see everyone there..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

One more weeek :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

Registration will be an Easter basket or $10... sorry for the late notice...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO_STYLE_@Mar 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20038939
> *Registration will be an Easter basket or $10... sorry for the late notice...
> *


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MYBSON WANTS TO GO TO THIS...MIGHT MAKE THE THREE HOUR DRIVE....TO CHECK IT OUT.....


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost here


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 9 2011, 05:40 AM~20049044
> *MYBSON WANTS TO GO TO THIS...MIGHT MAKE THE THREE HOUR DRIVE....TO CHECK IT OUT.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHATS THE WEATHERS GUNNA BE LIKE....WE GUNNA GO...MIGHT EVEN BRING MY SONS "ROADRUNNER" BIKE...IF I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER BY THEN...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SUNDAY 70 DEGREES!....PERFECT WEATHER!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 10:01 PM~20064181
> *SUNDAY 70 DEGREES!....PERFECT WEATHER!
> *


X2 good day


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 10:01 PM~20064181
> *SUNDAY 70 DEGREES!....PERFECT WEATHER!
> *


 NICE....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 10 2011, 10:11 PM~20064322
> *NICE....
> *


HOPE TO SEE U THERE TO TAKE SOME GOOD PICS!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hmm...maybe i can squeez this show in between the flea market and the greenspans show... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 11 2011, 01:08 AM~20065571
> *hmm...maybe i can squeez this show in between the flea market and the greenspans show... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MIGHT TAKE SOME 12X18 POSTER PRINTS FROM THE SUPERSHOW AND OTHER SHOWS...IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED....CHECK THE PICS IN MY TOPIC...THEY WILL BE $15....LET ME HERE OR PM ME....THANKS....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 11 2011, 05:50 PM~20070025
> *MIGHT TAKE SOME 12X18 POSTER PRINTS FROM THE SUPERSHOW AND OTHER SHOWS...IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED....CHECK THE PICS IN MY TOPIC...THEY WILL BE $15....LET ME HERE OR PM ME....THANKS....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 05:39 PM~20070363
> *:cheesy:
> *


 Got a couple nice pics of twilght 1 from vegas and 1, from tulare show....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20072313
> *Got a couple nice pics of twilght 1 from vegas and 1, from tulare show....
> *


WHAT ABOUT MY BIKE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 10:22 PM~20072327
> *WHAT ABOUT MY BIKE..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Yup the pic thats ur avatar...lol and all goodtime bikes from vegas...pm me let me know depends how many want....club discount....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 11 2011, 10:26 PM~20072354
> *Yup the pic thats ur avatar...lol and all goodtime bikes from vegas...pm me let me know depends how many want....club discount....
> *


PM SENT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ANYWORD ON BIKE CLUBS THAT ARE GOING...?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

its almost here


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 4 2011, 01:06 AM~19784809
> *CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW
> 
> TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
> ...


im on my way


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

please post pics of the show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 13 2011, 10:35 AM~20080674
> *please post pics of the show
> *


x2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

could not make it out to the show  i have a presidents meeting today


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of Friends L.A. Bike Club here enjoying the bike show. Good turnout.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 13 2011, 11:55 AM~20081146
> *Best of Friends L.A. Bike Club here enjoying the bike show. Good turnout.
> *


Lucky!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Theirs around like 25 bikes...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Pics please!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 02:12 PM~20081867
> *Pics please!!
> *


*x2*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL POST THEM RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 13 2011, 05:33 PM~20082811
> *ILL POST THEM RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Good Bike Show. Best of Friends L.A. had a great time. Here are some pics I took.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like there was some nice bikes there....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Wack


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!.... :biggrin: 

JUST A TIP FOR THE NEXT ONE, MORE CATEGORIES AND A BIGGER SPOT!!!!


GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB HAD NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Had a good time thanks


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:33 PM~20084305
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!.... :biggrin:
> 
> JUST A TIP FOR THE NEXT ONE, MORE CATEGORIES AND A BIGGER SPOT!!!!
> ...



thanks for comming out and supporting... the next show will definetly have waaaay more trophys and the spot will be way bigger aswell.... hope we see you guys on the next one


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO_STYLE_@Mar 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20084540
> *thanks for comming out and supporting... the next show will definetly have waaaay more trophys and the spot will be way bigger aswell....  hope we see you guys on the next one
> *


GT WILL B THERE FOR SURE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Mar 13 2011, 08:40 PM~20084374
> *Had a good time thanks
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

had a great time thanks :biggrin:


----------

